# Einszett Klima-Cleaner



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
I am thinking to get this product to clean my A/C because some times has a dirty sock smell coming from the vents.
I have read in some detailing forums that this product works really good.

Link to the product:
http://store.carcareeurope.com/einszett-klima-cleaner.html

Anyone have any experience with similar products?

Many thanks.

Best regards,


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Done!
Very easy to apply and works fine to me.



















Cheers


----------



## ragnar (Oct 1, 2011)

What exactly do you do with the cleaner? Do you replace the pollen filter too?

Thank you


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi ragnar,

Yes, I replaced the pollen filter at same time. First switch off the AC, select central air on the climatronic and turn off the contact key. I applied the Klima-cleaner from the pollen filter box to the vents and the vents to the pollen filter box.
Wait no more than 30 minutes and start the AC at hight speed for a minute.

Cheers

P.D: Are you in Costa Blanca? I live 50 kms away


----------



## ragnar (Oct 1, 2011)

Jorge,

thanks for the information!

I'm in Calpe.


----------

